# mykeyoardisrokeutherearesomepics



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Beautiful! :love1

Sarah xxx


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Oh.. wow.. I wanties


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Very nice, and cute pic.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

How beautiful they are! Are those the blue girls you just bred?


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

ahh now i have a new keyboard!

its good to be able to use a space bar and all the keys.

yep those are the blue girlies i bred!


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Very good looking! They have a nice deep color (mind, I knew very little about the standards of colors, but to me they're beautiful)! What happned that your keyboard broke?


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

my son spilt orange juice over it!


----------



## jujubee18 (May 21, 2010)

I love love love blue mice XD
Whenever I see them my stomach feels like it is getting squeezed and tickled!!
None of my mice carry blue or have blue and I'm jealous of how soft their little noses look *huggles*
Can I use this as my desktop picture??


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh, isn't that cute! :lol: I woke one morning to find that ants had invaded my laptop, I have no idea why (it was probably the straitest line between them and a pile of candy) and I spent all class crushing ants that kept wandering out of the keys. Very annoying. But they appeared to do no damage, at least. :lol:


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

yes you can use it as a desktop background.

The only copyright on these is about printing.

photos taken by Louise Cain LRPS visit her site here http://www.louisecain.com if you wish to buy a high definition digital image.

glad you like guys.


----------



## jujubee18 (May 21, 2010)

Thank you : )
They are gorgeous!


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

:love1 :love1 :love1 They are beautiful!! Amazing piccy!!


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

stunning photo and beautiful mice


----------

